# Image Map und Ajax-Richfaces



## vadimiron (8. Jun 2009)

Kennt jemand eine JSF-Komponente, die image maps (HTML: <map><area.... /></map>) implementiert und Ajax (->onclick) von Richfaces unterstützt?


----------



## vadimiron (8. Jun 2009)

Sorry - sollte in Web-Tier rein


----------



## maki (8. Jun 2009)

*verschoben*


----------



## vadimiron (9. Jun 2009)

Und kennt vielleicht jemand eine Komponente ohne AJAX, damit ich mindestens nicht die Komponente selbst implementieren muss und nur noch AJAX anbinde

?????


----------



## vadimiron (17. Jun 2009)

muss wohl selber implementieren (


----------



## Luu (19. Jun 2009)

Mit RF:

<a4j:mediaOutput element="img" usemap="#myMap" 
createContent="#{myBean.getMapImage}" /> 

<map name="myMap">
...
</map>


----------

